# Sunday Lawn Subscription?



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Has anyone used or have more info on this new non-toxic lawn care company called Sunday? Sounds too good to be true but would love a complete non-toxic treatment for my lawn. I did their estimator and the screen shots are below. Based on what I've learned on here and the past few years I don't think this wouldn't be nearly enough to keep my lawn looking good. Interested in the feedback of the true experts on here.

https://www.fastcompany.com/90385593/this-non-toxic-lawn-care-startup-wants-to-take-on-roundup


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

I get all of their ads too. Interested to see how well it works.

I need a more accelerated approach with my current weed infestations but I could see myself using an all natural approach down the road (if it worked).


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

from what I see on the website there is no herbicides listed yet, seems one may be coming but it is one of the iron based ones, only works on a small number of weeds. Otherwise the fertilizer doesn't look much different than anything else you would use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@agrassman I moved this to the soil fertility subforum.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My opinion - they are a startup company using fear as a marketing tactic. I have no interest in their products, but some will and that's okay.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> My opinion - they are a startup company using fear as a marketing tactic. I have no interest in their products, but some will and that's okay.


+1. Nothing wrong with going "organic" if that is of interest to you. As Ware said, that term is thrown around so much these days (and not just in the lawn care world) and used more to instill fear than anything else. As long as folks understand that by going "organic" they are going to 1) pay more, and 2) not get the results of tried and true methods, then that's ok.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion - they are a startup company using fear as a marketing tactic. I have no interest in their products, but some will and that's okay.
> ...


Also, their products aren't even organic! They use regular synthetic fert in their products along with the kelp, etc. They are a hybrid, which is fine, and I like hybrids, but they are kind of acting like they are more organic than they are. 
And yeah, of course your products don't have all those scary herbicides in them - but they aren't going to get rid of weeds. So you'd still need an herbicide, with those scary chemicals if you want to kill weeds. And if you don't want to kill the weeds then you don' need their stuff to avoid herbicides...just don't buy herbicides, lol.

Basically they are making a big deal over not being a weed and feed product, but that's not new. There are a ton of fertilizers that are not weed and feed.


----------



## spiritualengr (Nov 5, 2019)

If you signed up for this last year. Double check your email and bank statements. I apparently agreed to an auto-renewal somewhere in the fine print.

I before I took the deep dive on organic lawn care last summer I subscribed to this service. From my experience it was a waste of time and money. First off they lost my soil sample, while blaming me for not sending it in until I showed them the package tracking details. They claim to customize your plan to your soil profile, hard to do without a soil test. All the shipments where late and magically got sent the next day after filing a compliant. The sprayer they sent constantly got clogged and sprayed product at a inconsistent rate. The last thing I wanted to do was deal with this company again this year. I saw a charge from them on my bank statement today and found an email in my spam folder notifying me that "We calibrated your 2020 smart lawn plan and your first box is getting packed." Calibrated what exactly? You still have never tested my soil. Bunch of scam artists.


----------

